# [2011 LT] No wiper fluid / Dead pump? or dead switch?



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

So we had a nice cold snap here, went to hit the wiper fluid and the wipers, no dice..

Thought hrm, it may be frozen, or the fluid was low.. Fluid was low, but not empty, topped off the tank, let it sit for a bit an warm up, thinking that if it was frozen that would be the case..

No dice.. with the engine warmed up, the fluid full, turned it off, set it to accessory and tested it again.. Wipers work, but NO pump noise on either position that should get a spray.

Ok, so I am thinking blown fuse, bad pump or bad switch.. Wipers work, they respond normally.. I check the fuse (based on the manual, its fuse 56 i believe). Fuse is good..

So we are now down to bad pump, or some how that part of the switch is dead.. (but looking at the part it looks like a sealed unit, so wouldn't it be odd for the other functions, wiper speed etc to work and the other one be dead?)

I would prefer not to go to the dealer, we just moved, and I my last Chev Dealer was great, AFTER we had a big issue, I had to get GM and the Service Manager involved.. I would prefer not to have to go through that again with a new dealer..

Thankfully, I am still under warranty..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tvicars, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I am sure you will receive great advice from the forum members. However, if you do need to have your new Chevrolet dealership look into this, we are able to assist so your visit will go as smooth as possible. Please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

So I'm having what I think is possibly the same issue on my 2013 Cruze.

Has anyone had something similar happen and if so, how was it resolved?


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> So I'm having what I think is possibly the same issue on my 2013 Cruze.
> 
> Has anyone had something similar happen and if so, how was it resolved?


I have not, but the first thing I might think of is maybe frozen at nozzle, even if - whatever temp fluid is used.


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

Ambient temperature here is in the 40s and 50s so that's not the cause, unfortunately.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Take a look at the drivers side hood hing area, that is where the washer hose is run onto the hood. My car had a small crack in the hose that allowed 95% of the fluid to leak before it got the nozzles. Had to cut off 1/4in of hose, re-installed, has worked great ever sense.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

The exact same symptoms occured with a Subaru for me last month. Turned out a mouse in my garage had chewed the hose... To check, simply open the hood, have someone run the wiper washer and watch for the gentle cascade of fluid...


----------



## Chevsucks (Nov 25, 2015)

2011 Cruz. Same issue, took it into a chev dealership they misdiagnosed it cost me $115 + shop rate for them to put in a pump that wasn't broken. Now they're telling me I need a switch. Had enough and got a second opinion. And indeed it is the switch (overall cost $130 no install) had a chat with the guy and he had no idea how chev could have missed the switch. Should have been the first thing they looked into. Not to mention hooking the pump to a power source see if that was the problem, instead of just telling me that is what needs to be replaced.


----------

